# This band is HOT.



## Mankini (Sep 2, 2016)

They might be the next Hanson.

https://queefcore.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Sep 2, 2016)

There will never be the next Hanson.


----------



## Mankini (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Sep 2, 2016)

You are sick.

Heard that new Nirvana joke?


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Sep 2, 2016)

Rhubarb Dwyer said:


> Heard that new Nirvana joke?



Nevermind.


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 2, 2016)

Nobody likes queef.

Who calls themselves queef anyway?


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Sep 2, 2016)

Queef does.


----------

